# Chattahoochee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished two afternoons this week out of Abbe Creek Ramp on the Chattahoochee River. This is about a 28 mile drive from Dothan, AL. Fishing the Hooch is much different than the Choctawhatchee. It's clear water like a lake and the fish are deep on or near the bottom in 10 to 25 ft water. When power is being generated at the up-river dam the current runs at a good clip. The dam is maybe 10 + miles upriver from where I was fishing.

Learned from other anglers you tightline bottom fishing for the big ones when the water is running. There were plenty of fish seen on the sonar but I did not have the proper gear. Caught maybe a couple dozen dinks that would have made good flathead bait. Also, 1 each nice red breast and shellcracker, 2 small channels about 1 1/2 lb or so. 

It was fun just watching the sonar perform on the rock and hard sand bottom . You don't get pictures like these on the Choctawhatchee. 

Local anglers were helpful with tips and some asked questions about fishing the Choctawhatchee. Good folks up there..........

Going back in a couple of weeks but with the right tightline gear. It takes about 1 oz or so sinker and a fairly stiff pole when the water is running. 
Don't have any fish pictures but here are a few views on the river.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/Chattahoochee River/


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey fishwalton, that's where I used to fish, see my pics you will see the dam in the background.we have caught several nice flatheads there. They are killing our bream fishing


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thats how i get alot of my big baits walt i tight line them:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

ycanti, would love to look at your photos. Where can I find them? It's sure different up there compared to the Escambia, Black, and Choctaw.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I fished the dam at Columbia that's on hiway 52 going out of Dothan. You can put in 400 yards below the dam. We would go to the lock side and get shad there. If shad are there so are the flats. You can run down the river to the power plant and catch them there also. There's a little landing called gilberts landing that will put you above the dam. Good fishing just lots of gators


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Look under my profile in the fish photos. I have some more I will post later. We used live bait as often as we could. Brents father caught one 63 lbs it had two shellcrackers in it's stomach


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

When you see the clay walls fish there. Use a bait you think is too big. Lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks ycanti for the update info, very helpful. This will give me another alternative to pursue. Sure need to do something for bream fishing has been poor all summer in the Choctaw River.

There are plenty of sheer clay walls straight down and the water is 20 ft deep within a boat length.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

are there bass in the chatahoochee river where yall are fishing?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know about the bass but maybe ycanti can help with an answer. I didn't see anyone fishing for bass when I went out twice this week. The Hooch is brand new to me so have a lot of exploring and learning to do. But, my guess is there should be plenty of bass around there somewhere since they are everywhere in Lake Eufaula.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, Lake Eufuala is a major bass lake, The bass in the rivers are not as fat due to the currents but they are there. During the spring the strips/ hybrids will be running.*
http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=65


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Bass fishing is fair and the fish are still mired in their summer patterns and they’re sitting in the 15 to 20 foot range around bottom structure like humps, points, ledges and bottom indentations. Look for brush or stumps in these type areas, find baitfish over them, and try to fish when the water is moving. Once you find a likely spot, start out throwing a deep diving crank bait like a Spro Little John DD. If you can get one to bite, sometimes the whole school will start biting. Citrus shad is a good color. Follow up with a Carolina or Texas rig for a couple more bites once the feeding frenzy dies down or if you can’t get them to hit the crank bait. Concentrate on the cover with your soft plastics. If you’re looking for some top water activity, try fishing a frog or a popping bait around the grass early in the morning. Late in September, the fish may begin to move up some. The grass bite should pick up, and there may begin to be some schooling activity. Keep a top water tied on, and if you see schooling fish around points or at the mouths of creeks, throw a popper or rattle bait at them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

u dont have to drive that far for bass walt, come on over to pensacola the yellow river is loaded with bass


----------

